# Coconut oil - where can I buy?



## TirOileain (7 Dec 2004)

Title says it all... I want it for cooking, big supermarkets don't stock it here in Galway, (staff aren't much help when you ask either), healthshops don't seem to stock it, so where in Dublin (I'll be there at the weekend) is a good place to buy it?


----------



## zag (7 Dec 2004)

The Asian Market (supermarket type of place) on Abbey Street or South Great Georges Street would be good ideas.

z


----------



## Janeom (7 Dec 2004)

Did you try the Mediterranean foodstore in Westside ? (should be called the Asian food store rather that mediterean in my opinion....). Don't know if they'll have it but its worth trying as they have a good range of spices etc.

Janeom


----------

